# Furry Artists in Japan



## drafan5 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Furries in Japan*

We all heard about the quake in japan. It was awful.

I personally don't have any friends in Japan.  I was making sure everyone I liked in japan was okay. They all seem to be alright. I hope many people as possible are ok in Japan.

I am wondering about a few though. Like Bomb, who has a site on Furnation but I have no idea how to contact him. I left a post on his BBS, but he hasn't been there for a year it seems.

Eto12 seems to post on his FA account at the end of each month or so.

sorry if this is offensive but can anyone help out with this?

_*Japanese Artists who are confirmed safe*_

*The Morenatsu project team
* Gamma-g
* Donta
*Fruitz
*ginnosuke
*Jin
*Wantaro
*Amakuchi
*Kotori
*Manya
*Dandoo
*Kitora
*Uoze
*ryuta-h
*hisamehisame
*iceman1984
*150
*jyaguti
*Kyuuhari
*klaskk
*eto12 (he lives in Tokyo)
*ganson
*moto
*ushigami
*gammachaos
*wolf64
*watou
*mumu202
*BOMB


*NOTE:* This list is incomplete, just because someone isn't on the list doesn't mean they aren't safe.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 23, 2011)

What are you wanting exactly?


----------



## drafan5 (Mar 23, 2011)

I want to make sure BOMB is alright and possibly make a list of which furry artists in japan are alright.

ANN is doing it for the anime, manga, and video game people


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 23, 2011)

If you look at the various "Japan_fur" groups on the main-site you can see some people trying to look for people too, maybe going to them might be more helpful. LJ and DA could also possibly help.


----------



## drafan5 (Mar 23, 2011)

japan had a recent con called fur-st

alot of furry circles were there so I think they're ok as well

also dandoo has made some pixiv submissions since the quake so he's alright.

pass this thread around please.


----------



## drafan5 (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know how to use livejournal or if they put their names in Japanese or not.

We won't be able to confirm some artists. Since their last posts were a few months ago or more.

the FA user uoze is ok, and so is Kitora


----------



## drafan5 (Mar 23, 2011)

the FA user ginnosuke is fine he has a pixiv and he's bookmarked some stuff that was made after the quake


----------



## Flatline (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome. Now please learn how to use the edit button.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 23, 2011)

The OP is an idiot, Even when posting in other peoples accounts.


----------



## drafan5 (Mar 23, 2011)

why I am an idiot for wanting to know the safety of fellow furries over in japan?


----------



## Flatline (Mar 23, 2011)

No, you're an idiot for using this forum like it's your Twitter account.


----------



## drafan5 (Mar 23, 2011)

sorry, I'll use edit when I report the safety of those people next time


----------



## Taralack (Mar 23, 2011)

I doubt anyone on this forum genuinely cares, tbh :V


----------



## drafan5 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm pretty sure some do.

Right now, does anyone know how to get in touch with BOMB?  The email on his site doesn't work anymore. He was last on there a year ago.


----------



## drafan5 (Mar 23, 2011)

could you please help me out with this?

It's impossible to do alone.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 23, 2011)

I hear furry art is making a splash in Japan.


----------



## Grifff (Mar 24, 2011)

I thought you left


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 24, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I hear furry art is making a splash in Japan.


 
You could have made it better/more offensive like "I heard the fandom over there is recently on shaky ground," but this is just lazy.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 24, 2011)

Grifff said:


> I thought you left


 


Commiecomrade said:


> You could have made it better/more offensive like "I heard the fandom over there is recently on shaky ground," but this is just lazy.


 
Why are you being so mean? ):


----------



## Willow (Mar 24, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I hear furry art is making a splash in Japan.


 *badum-tish*


----------



## drafan5 (Mar 24, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I hear furry art is making a splash in Japan.



Dude, NOT FUNNY!

This is serious. Help with this thread.


----------



## Larry (Mar 24, 2011)

I DO hope BOMB is alright...


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 24, 2011)

Why do you only care about the artists? There are other people from japan who aren't ~furry porn artistes~ who were possibly involved in the quake :\


----------



## Willow (Mar 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Why do you only care about the artists? There are other people from japan who aren't ~furry porn artistes~ who were possibly involved in the quake :\


 This isn't nearly as bad as anime fans though...

So many people were pissed because One Piece would be delayed by a week.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 24, 2011)

drafan5 said:


> Dude, NOT FUNNY!
> 
> This is serious. Help with this thread.


 
You may think it's too soon but Japan is thirteen hours ahead of you.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Why do you only care about the artists? There are other people from japan who aren't ~furry porn artistes~ who were possibly involved in the quake :\


Most likely because he actually has heard of those people and has seen their influence. And I doubt he only cares about the artists.

That was a low blow, jcfynx.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 24, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Most likely because he actually has heard of those people and has seen their influence. And I doubt he only cares about the artists.
> 
> That was a low blow, jcfynx.


 
It would seem that my jokes here are sinking. )':


----------



## drafan5 (Mar 25, 2011)

enough with the horrible jokes!!!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 25, 2011)

To be honest, having browsed most of the artists listed, I'd say the majority of them are just doing rubbish repetitive art. Nothing new or original between them. They are mostly all washed up. Even the ones that draw porn left me with the impression that the only people getting wet were the artists. And looking up the stuff by BOMB, given that he's not posted any new materail in over a year, it's pretty safe to say he has sunk without a trace.


----------



## drafan5 (Mar 25, 2011)

Smelge said:


> To be honest, having browsed most of the artists listed, I'd say the majority of them are just doing rubbish repetitive art. Nothing new or original between them. They are mostly all washed up. Even the ones that draw porn left me with the impression that the only people getting wet were the artists. And looking up the stuff by BOMB, given that he's not posted any new materail in over a year, it's pretty safe to say he has sunk without a trace.


 
I take offense to that, japanese furry art is hot.

And BOMB did release a new doujin a month ago, it's a Komamura one, but might be unappealing to some people because Koma does it with Yamamoto


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 25, 2011)

drafan5 said:


> enough with the horrible jokes!!!


 
Two Japanese businessmen are talking during their afternoon dip in the hot baths at the Geisha house. 

The first businessman says, "Hirokosan, I have unpleasant news for you. Your wife is dishonoring you. I saw her the other night and she was out with another man." 

Hirokosan can't believe what he hears, and asks for more information. "It is as I said, Hirokosan, and she is doing it with a foreigner who appears to be of the Jewish faith." 

Shocked, Hirokosan goes home to confront his wife. He faces her and says, "I am told that you are dishonoring me with a foreigner of the Jewish faith". 

She replies, "That's a lie! Where did you hear such meshugas?"


----------



## Delta (Mar 25, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> You may think it's too soon but Japan is thirteen hours ahead of you.


 
And partially 2,000 leagues under the sea.


----------



## Qoph (Mar 25, 2011)

Stay on topic.  As in, no bad taste jokes.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 25, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Stay on topic.  As in, no bad taste jokes.


 
The topic is bad taste. How else did you expect this to play out?


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 25, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Stay on topic.  As in, no bad taste jokes.


 
Historically, posting Japan-related things in a thread about Japan is covered under "topic drift," which was protected under the forum rules as of the last update I remember reading, Qoph-chan.

But thanks for playing.


----------



## drafan5 (Mar 27, 2011)

I hear some Doujin circles are canceling their appearances at the Next Comiket.


----------



## drafan5 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have made a pixiv account, same name.

I'm watcihng 272 people, all confirmed to be safe by twitter, recent submissions or bookmarks, or by location. 

most are kemono artists but I don't know how to translate their names.


----------



## drafan5 (Apr 8, 2011)

http://bbbbb24.blog65.fc2.com/

here' is BOMB's new blog 

he's alright guys!


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 9, 2011)

drafan5 said:


> I take offense to that, japanese furry art is hot.


 
You had my back until this post.

Your concern is not for the safety of these artists as actual people, but rather to make sure your precious porn will be back in business soon. get the fuck out. :V


----------



## drafan5 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm concerned about them as people too!


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 10, 2011)

im consered about the people but im even more consered about Hellsing OVA episode 8 being late.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 11, 2011)

drafan5 said:


> I'm concerned about them as people too!


 
bullshit.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 11, 2011)

gotta agree with harley here. this really does sound like you only care about your precious porn, especially because you care about BOMB so much who draws almost nothing but porn...


----------



## Garfang (Apr 11, 2011)

I just hope they are ok  not only them but everyone in Japan.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

What about Japanese writers? Businessmen? The unemployed? In college? 

This topic makes me want to teach the OP how to properly respect the Japanese via up close and personal reviews of their traditional weapons.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> What about Japanese writers? Businessmen? The unemployed? In college?
> 
> This topic makes me want to teach the OP how to properly respect the Japanese via up close and personal reviews of their traditional weapons.



well ok you right but don't judge people  I hope all people in japan are alright..


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Garfang said:


> well ok you right but don't judge people  I hope all people in japan are alright..


 
i am looking for an excuse to murder someone >:c


----------



## Garfang (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> i am looking for an excuse to murder someone >:c



I have some people who i really want to go and punch them in the face over simple TCP/IP at the moment maybe i can arrange you to go for me then ?^^


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Garfang said:


> I have some people who i really want to go and punch them in the face over simple TCP/IP at the moment maybe i can arrange you to go for me then ?^^


 
Maybe, what are their crimes? >:3


----------



## Larry (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> Maybe, what are their crimes? >:3



You guys need some help? ;3


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

larry669 said:


> You guys need some help? ;3


 
Of course you can help. Time to show some southern-style justice, my friend x3


----------

